# Indy Haunt Fest!!!! June 26th & 27th, 2010



## Frighteners Entertainment

We're on board and gearing up for Sharon's show this year!!!

http://www.indyhauntfest.com

*June 26 & 27 2010

Early registration is on line.

*


----------



## Clipper

As the host of the inaugural Indy Haunt Fest I would like to extend an invitation to all you Creepy People to join us. It will be held in Indianapolis, IN June 26 and 27, 2010. What is Indy Haunt Fest you ask? It's a fun filled weekend for anyone interested in everything Halloween! Demonstrations,Seminars, Hands-on Workshops, Vendors, Food, Prop Auction, Tours of Local Ghoulish sites and Camaraderie! 
We are booking demo's, seminars and workshops now so if you are interested in showing us your stuff or if you would like to become a sponsor or vendor please drop us a line at [email protected]
Go to www.IndyHauntFest.com to find out more!


----------



## turtle2778

Okay this sounds great, but there was nothing scheduled at this time and no refunds offered?? So how bout we get some more information cuz im stoked to go!!


----------



## scarymovie

I am close to there I am in Illinois I never been to a haunt fest!

What happens there do people show off props or something like that?


----------



## Clipper

We are working on getting everyone lined up to do demos and some other suprises but we think if you look at the list of fine vendors and sponsors you will see that this will be a great first show! More detailed information will be posted as time draws near as to the demos and such, so go ahead, take the leap and register today, you will be glad you did!


----------



## Clipper

Here is a clip from the front page of the Indy Haunt Fest website:
The first annual Indy Haunt Fest will feature vendors, costumes, demonstrations on prop building and performance techniques for all levels of haunt enthusiast, a haunter’s auction of new and used props, special tours of the areas creepy attractions, networking opportunities, food and much more!
Also if the people want a show and tell then we will have a show and tell! Are you the first volunteer to show your star prop?


----------



## scubadog

I think what everyone wants to know is does admission also cover the classes and seminars? If not what are we getting besides the opportunity to buy some things from some fine vendors? It is tuff to register and not know what you are getting. I to am looking forward to this becoming a great get together. As it is in my back yard.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scubadog said:


> I think what everyone wants to know is does admission also cover the classes and seminars? If not what are we getting besides the opportunity to buy some things from some fine vendors? It is tuff to register and not know what you are getting. I to am looking forward to this becoming a great get together. As it is in my back yard.


"Admission includes entrance into event venue, some classes or tours may require an additional charge. No smoking or alcoholic beverages are permitted. All ticket sales are final, no refunds will be issued. "


----------



## scarymovie

I will try to make it it sounds fun!


----------



## dave the dead

I'll be there doing a demo on casting hands using flexwax...might do some sort of make-n-take project, too, but haven't hit on anything I want to make yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sounds good Dave, I'll be doing a cctv demo...not sure what folks would like to get out of this...input anyone?


----------



## Clipper

*Updates*

Be sure to check out www.IndyHauntFest.com for updates! We have added a new sponsor and some more demo's. We have much more in the works so be sure to keep checking up on us!

Clipper


----------



## Clipper

*Indy Haunt Fest Hauntforum Group*

Go ahead you know you want to, join our Indy Haunt Fest group on Hauntforum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It will be fun!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Im going to try to make it to at least one day.


----------



## Clipper

Updates, upadates, updates!!!!!!! Check us out at www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------



## Clipper

*Indy Haunt Fest 2010*

Be sure to check out the all new Indy Haunt Fest website. New look and packed full of updates, be sure to check out all the pages! www.IndyHauntFest.com

Get your goblins at Indy Haunt Fest!
Clip


----------



## tuck

Wow been gone for too long!!! I will be attending. Do I get a discount since it's on my birthday!!! Can't wait to go


----------



## lowdwnrob

The new website looks good. I wont be able to make it this year. My son is wrestling all over the country this summer. Its killing my wallet. Good luck. Hope to see you next year.


----------



## Clipper

*Get Your Goblins Here- Indy Haunt Fest*

Here is a list of some of the great things the first Indy Haunt Fest has to offer. Indy Haunt Fest is being held in Indianapolis, IN. Gates open at 9am June 26 and 1pm on June 27. Weekend pass is just $25, daily dose is $15- donate 5lbs or more of dry pasta and get $5 off addmission! (Pasta will be donated to Second Helpings to help feed the hungry) Check out our website www.IndyHauntFest.com for more info!

* CCTV Ever want to use closed circut tv in your haunt to keep an eye on those scares? Then let Jeff Williart from The Frighteners teach you how in this informative demonstration.

*Need an extra hand?We all know how a bad hand can ruin the look of an awesome prop! This demonstration will teach you how to make 'em look extra creepy!! Join Dave the Dead as he shows off his skills in the art of hand making for your props! You will be using these hand casting techniques for flexwax in no time after watching this!

*Make-Up Bloody Make-Up!Join Melissa Carter as she shares some of her bloody wisdom of how to take your character up a couple of notches with make-up techniques she uses at Slaughter on Second Street!

*Hauntingly good household items and thrift shop findsIvan of Ollers Oddities will show you how to use items easily found around the house or at thrift shops to haunt up your house.

*Queue control and psychics in your hauntIan McAllister, tarot reader of grand scale from Witchlight Productions will lead a question and answer session about queue control and using psychics or tarot reading in your haunt.

*How to do Social Media Marketing Right for 2010Jeff Guilkey of the Claw Studio will share with you how to do Social Media Marketing Right for 2010. He will emphazie the importance of Social Media today and the impacts it has made in business such as Haunted Houses. He will share the Do & Don'ts of Social Media Marketing. Becasically it is like a refresher and mini guide workshop of how to use Social Media Marketing to gain better revenue for the Haunt Business.

*Grinner's GrindhouseGrinner Has been a haunted house actor for over 13 years, and has been apart of many haunts (Fright Manor, Intersanctum of Fear, The Willard Haunted Hotel, Echo Fields, Nightmare on My Street, Dream Reapers), and he would like to help other haunt actors and haunt owners how to get the best beasts out of their monsters! Grinner will talk about techniques he has used in the haunt industry to psych up the workers. Pre-opening rituals, Proper ways of studying for Certain roles in the house, how to create your own monster. Even off season exercises to help stay in your A-game.
Also he will go over simple scare tactics that can make your haunt even scarier than before. He will even have a portion where you can talk about some of your favorite personal scares you've done.

*Starting your first Haunted HouseLeonard Pickel will walk you through what you need to know as you start your first Haunted House in this informative 2 part seminar.

*Spookyblue Monster Mache"Your ol' pal Spook", from Spookyblue.com, shares tricks and insights into making just about anything you can imagine out of paper mache. From simple -but mean- pumpkins to more complex projects like realistic paper mache skulls, "Headspook" explains how to build professional-looking props using dirt-cheap materials.

*Make you own Spirit Board table top-

*Fumless Foam Carving- learn how to carve foam with out the fumes!

*Show & Tell- bring that really cool prop you crafted with you and show it off!

* Rock & Ghoul Show and costume contest -join us, rock out to The Weeds of Eden and be judged! A great pre-party for the Zombie Crawl

*Got a Hearse-then drive it to Indy Haunt Fest-V.I.H. parking for Hearses

*Vendor Catacomb-a sales area filled with spooky delights to help you trick out your haunt.

* Hot Diggity Dogs -what better food for weenies than weiners? They will have their cart packed full of great food so you don't have to leave to eat!

And much, much more!


----------



## dave the dead

Looking forward to this Clipper! So who all is going?


----------



## dave the dead

Packing up the trailer for this weekend...dusting off some props for show and tell and preparing for the flexwax hand mold demo.Hope to meet a bunch of you this weekend!


----------



## tuck

I look forward to seeing you again Dave. I will be in the audience for your demo.


----------



## Indyandy

Trying to work out at least coming down on Saturday. Hope to see you there Dave.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry I will be missing everyone this year...unexpected accident.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

I will be there....


----------



## Clipper

IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope to see you all in Indy this weekend!

Clipper
www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Went Saturday and had a great time. Enjoyed the demo by dave the dead. It was good to see some haunt friends - thanx Clipper for working so hard to have a gathering you did a GREAT job! Hope to see you again next year!


----------



## Clipper

Thanks for being a part Merlin, I was very happy you were there! I'm working on plans for next year already! See you then!

Clip
www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------



## lowdwnrob

Wheres all the pictures?


----------



## Clipper

Check out our facebook page for the pics


----------

